# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Video] Viral Video Project

## Jogex

So about 6 months ago we had a project at school to create a viral video. My group was the winner, so we were supposed to upload it to youtube and see if it got anywhere near viral.




I was pretty surprised about the view count it has gotten recently (abut 5-6k views every day)
And the like bar looks nice as well, and very few comments about that its actually fake ;P

What do you guys this? Does it looks real? Does it has potential for 1 mill views+ ?

----------


## xyzhacker

#Off Topic
Yes we can, reversed, thank you satan.

#On Topic
Has a lot of potential for one million, I can see that couse its already at that view level :-)

----------


## Jogex

Yeah, it has freaking 3 million views now! its crazy :P

----------


## paulsmithh24

I was pretty surprised about the view count it has gotten recently (abut 5-6k views every day)
And the like bar looks nice as well, and very few comments about that its actually fake

1337x proxy/mirror sites
extratorrent proxy unblocker
eztv proxy unblock list
best ssd for gaming laptops

----------

